# Need help with freshwater plants



## livebearer_love (Nov 26, 2007)

I have had very bad luck in picking out plants for my aquarium since i do not actually know hich are compatible with my fish. What plant would go well with my 10 gallon freshwater rasboras and neon tetra tank. Right now i only have rocks at the bottom. Any suggestions on the any type of plant that isn't too difficult to care for and would go with my previously mentioned with would be great. Also what is the proper preocedure for moving plants into an already filled with fish aquarium. I think i might be doing something wrong. 
What would be a good floating plant?
Idealy i would like that a plant that would need very little irregular changes in lighting, as little fertilzer as possible, will be able to keep wastes down and add oxygen to the water well, and one that guppies won't eat too much of.
Sorry about all the questions...
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi again.  I promise I'm not stalking you here. 

I have actually written a little article about starting a planted tank: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/aquatic-plants/18027-so-you-want-planted-tank.html

You shouldn't be looking for plants that go with your fish, but plants that will live in your particular lighting.

I'm assuming you have a stock hood (one that came with the tank). Do you have a fluorescent bulb (a long tube) or 2 screw in bulbs? If they are screw in, do you have fluorescent bulbs or incandescent (probably orange looking)?

With the stock hood and fluorescent bulb(s), there are a handful of plants that will work in that lighting: Java fern, Anacharis (sometimes called Elodea), Anubias (many different types), Cryptocorynes (different types), and Wisteria should all grow nicely. Those are all pretty common in lfs, so it shouldn't be hard to find them.


----------



## livebearer_love (Nov 26, 2007)

At the moment i have a 13 watt flourescent bulb and a stock hood on my tank.
What would be the best way to bring these plants home? Would i let the bag float in the aquarium and then slowly add some aqarium water too it to get it used to the aqaurium like i do to fish or is there some easier or special way to properly introduce plants to an aqaurium?
Thanks you so much for all your help JustOneMore


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some people quarantine plants (keep them in another container of water) to keep from introducing snails, otherwise you put them in how they like to be kept (some buried, some float, some tied to driftwood). I don't think plants need to acclimate like fish. I like hornwort for livebearers, it floats and gives fry a place to hide. However, it blocks the light from getting to the bottom, so its not the best with other plants.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

With plants you can just put them right in the tank. You might want to rinse them under the faucet, just incase there are some snail hitchhikers (unless you want them), then just plant them in the substrate.

Awesome, so do you have the 13w bulb in the hood, or the hood light(s) plus a 13 watt? Either way, its fine. If you had a stock hood and also a 13w light over the tank, you'd have a few more plant choices. The ones listed above will work either way though.


----------

